# Guam Meetup anyone?



## Stuie789 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey whats up. I'm lookin to meetup with any photographer here in Guam. I need help with my skills and a buddy to go on photo trips with. Please let me know if you are interested. Thanks You   -Robert


----------

